# Houston SVS Mini-Meet



## Sonnie

I thought I'd post a few photos of our Houston mini-meet at Wayne and Donna Pflughaupt's home in Houston, Texas. I must say it was very courteous of them to open up their home for us all and the hospitality was A+++. I think we ended up with seven men showing up other than Wayne and myself.

The meet was surrounded around a review that Wayne will be writing on the SVS SBS-01 5.0 system, along with a review on two of the new SVS subs, the PB12-NSD and their first sealed sub, the SB12-Plus.

The pictures are in no particular order.


----------



## lienly

nice house!:rofl: 
didn't know SB12+ is that tiny.onder: it should be very popular for who has limited space!:heartbeat:


----------

